# Need help on sizing for Schwinn Fastback comp



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I was thinking of picking up a Schwinn fastback comp because found a good deal on the net. But trying to figure out sizing.....It says that medium is 54.5 top tub and a large is a 57 top tub. I am not sure if Schwinn measures center to center or center to top..

I ride a 56.5 top tube with a 110 stem that is center to center. 

Can anyone give any feed back on this bike and the sizing??

Or how this bike rides...

I wanted to use it for communting....

THanks....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lemond2001 said:


> I was thinking of picking up a Schwinn fastback comp because found a good deal on the net. But trying to figure out sizing.....It says that medium is 54.5 top tub and a large is a 57 top tub. I am not sure if Schwinn measures center to center or center to top..
> 
> I ride a 56.5 top tube with a 110 stem that is center to center.
> 
> ...


Standard measurements (and I use the term loosely) for sloping TT's is from center top of HT to center of seat post, where a virtual line would intesect a horizontal TT to ST. Also, keep in mind that the HT and ST angles are both 73 degrees, so take that into consideration as it compares to your current bike. Lastly, the HT length is listed at 18 cm for the 'L' - compare that as well, because it'll play a role in your bar drop and number of spacers needed.


----------

